

Is facebook really down? - nanijoe

I got a message that "Your Account is unavailable" when I tried to log in a few minutes ago... Is the site down, or could my account have been de-activated? I rarely go to facebook, so maybe they are cleaning up old accounts?
======
awad
I've gotten it from time to time, usually at 2 or 3 AM eastern, probably doing
some upgrade.

Though, I can't even get a response from the server right now...

------
qhoxie
"Your account is temporarily unavailable due to site maintenance. It should be
available again within a few hours. We apologize for the inconvenience."

------
adldesigner
Hmm. Must be back up. Logged in without a problem.

